# anyone ever sealed wood on boats with thompsons waterseal?



## jfetter20 (Nov 6, 2010)

ive been thinking about leaving some of the wood on my boat exposed and just using a really good sealer like thompsons waterseal? anyone ever tried it before? will it tear up aluminum like pressure treated lumber will?


----------



## Brine (Nov 6, 2010)

Several have used it. Won't hurt the aluminum; however, there are much better choices. Spar urethane would be at the top of the list for me.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 6, 2010)

I actually just used Thompson's for my modification. Although I didn't leave any exposed wood, I carpeted mine. Before doing my mod, there were many options presented to me, but Thompsons was most readily available for me and so I used that. Have only had my boat out once, so I can't give you any idea of what the long term effects of using Thompsons would be. I hope it works, or else I'm in trouble!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 7, 2010)

Not in the boat all the wood on the trailer has several coats of Thompsons.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Nov 7, 2010)

i wouls recommend Bondo Fiberglass Resin. 2 caots will seal that wood off!


----------



## gouran01 (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree with the resin, but you'll need a coat of paint over it. The uv rays cause the resin to break down and soak in moisture. I've just covered a new plywood center console with the resin and plan on it lasting as long as the boat, with a little maintenance, it will.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Nov 7, 2010)

gouran01 said:


> I agree with the resin, but you'll need a coat of paint over it. The uv rays cause the resin to break down and soak in moisture. I've just covered a new plywood center console with the resin and plan on it lasting as long as the boat, with a little maintenance, it will.



mine is covered in carpet, so I dont think UV rays can get to it


----------



## tccanoe (Nov 9, 2010)

Hay Fet. When you say," A really good sealer like Thompson's." in this forum, you just might as well sit down on a fire-ant hill with your drawers pulled down. Bout the only thing we agree on round here is that Thompson's has good name recognition and a lousy product. Something called spar varnish urethane or close to that gets talked about a lot. Don't worry about any reactions with your aluminum.


----------



## Howard (Nov 9, 2010)

I second that, used Thompsons a few times on deck projects and it seems to fail quicker then other sealers. I will not use it, JMO


----------



## tccanoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Hooky1420 said:


> I actually just used Thompson's for my modification. Although I didn't leave any exposed wood, I carpeted mine. Before doing my mod, there were many options presented to me, but Thompsons was most readily available for me and so I used that. Have only had my boat out once, so I can't give you any idea of what the long term effects of using Thompsons would be. I hope it works, or else I'm in trouble!


Hooky, With carpet over Thompson's over exterior grade ply with a boat cover, your wood should last for years. It's not the getting wet that does the wood in. It's the getting wet, staying wet, long term UV exposure, wet freezing to ice and all the things that exposed wood has to got through. Fet is talking about the open wood look and that is a differant ball game.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 16, 2010)

tccanoe said:


> wet freezing to ice and all the things that exposed wood has to got through.



I guess I have a couple things working for me then... I live in South Florida, and I've never seen the water freeze to ice down here!!!

...and I truly hope that the decking lasts for years. At least 3, because I would hope I would be ready to do my next modification by then on a 16-foot Grizzly. (Wish List)


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, used it on my boat project a few years ago, still no problems.

I put three coats on, let it set over night per coat. Gotta do a good job for this stuff to hold up.

I even have it on bare wood in the water with my sonar tacked to it and its still fine.

All in All I'd use it again


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 16, 2010)

msumoose said:


> As a wood scientist by trade and education, here is my professional opinion....
> 
> Thompson's is a waste of money...all it is is a wax emulsion that will last a few weeks. The wax will 'float' off sooner or later. It ony sits on top of the wood, with little adhesion.
> 
> ...




https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=16067


----------

